# Pas de son sur TV avec adaptateur HDMI



## Alexisbxg (19 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis possèceur du MacBook Pro Début 2011.
J'ai acheté récemment une TV Bravia 
Pour en profiter pleinement j'ai acheter l'adaptateur Mini-DisplayPort vers HDMI "E-KOM", vendu à la Fnac.

Mon problème :
Vidéo : ok
Son : J'arrive à régler les effets sonores sur ma tv mais dans l'onglet "sortie" du menu "son" lorsque je séléctionne le périphérique SONY TV HDMI ça ne marche pas. J'obtiens le message suivant : "Le volume de sortie n'est pas réglable sur le périphérique séléctionné" 

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## Oizo (20 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Sur le lien vers le produit sur le site de la fnac, il y a indiqué "Liaison en mode vidéo uniquement en sortie mini Display Port". Donc apparemment pas de son, mais ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'un avis en dessous indique qu'il y a du son...

Normalement ta TV doit avoir une entrée son séparée sur le HDMI 4, si la connectique ci-dessous correspond bien au modèle que tu as. Dans ce cas il suffit de rajouter un cordon jack en plus du HDMI pour avoir le son.


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Février 2012)

ouais mais l'interet de passer le son dans l'HDMI sinon c'est moyen de devoir faire ça


----------



## Oizo (20 Février 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> ouais mais l'interet de passer le son dans l'HDMI sinon c'est moyen de devoir faire ça



Effectivement, mais si l'adaptateur ne le permet pas, c'est mieux que rien.


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Février 2012)

le cable aussi peut en etre la cause, si on prend un cable HDMI inferueur à la version 1.3, le son ne passera pas!


----------

